
The clock is ticking on a time bomb that could blow up a free internet: the TPP - fraqed
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/06/clock-ticking-time-bomb-blow-up-free-internet-tpp
======
anigbrowl
These hyperbolic headlines do more harm than good. Disappointed whenever I see
the Grauniad following this trend.

